# Help on leveling stand...



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I will post some pictures when I get home.

As mentioned in another thread, my flooring in the basement where my new tank is to go is completely unleveled. You have to watch your step because you can break your ankle. lol...the slope down to the furnace room is unreal.

So my dilemma is, I can't level my stand properly. 

It has leveling nuts but I have to unscrew it almost completely on one leg to level it. 

I tried taking off all the leveling nuts and used pieces of wood to raise one leg. It is 1-1/2" off the ground and still not level fully level. 

It's almost like I need a small piece of 2x4 underneath that one leg. Aside from it looking really stupid, I'm afraid it's dangerous if it shifts out of place somehow. Someone leaning on the tank or bumping it maybe? Am I just being overly paranoid?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Well in your case I would seriously think about building your own 2x 4 stand with the legs at different lengths so that the tank will sit level


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Well in your case I would seriously think about building your own 2x 4 stand with the legs at different lengths so that the tank will sit level


I know...I've thought about it but I've spent a few hundred to get this stand re-welded and powdercoated already.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I know...I've thought about it but I've spent a few hundred to get this stand re-welded and powdercoated already.


Less than $50 in wood and screws and you would be done. with that money you could have gotten fancy with doors and everything


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

More forgiving than a 2 x 4 and less tall -- a hockey puck. I have them levelling my bathtub and they work really well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> Less than $50 in wood and screws and you would be done. with that money you could have gotten fancy with doors and everything


It's not the cost of building a wood stand, it's the waste of not using my custom metal stand. It's not a common size (48"x28" footprint) so I can't even recoup the money I spent on it.



characinfan said:


> More forgiving than a 2 x 4 and less tall -- a hockey puck. I have them levelling my bathtub and they work really well.


Hmm, that's not a bad idea actually....

I'm just trying to figure out a way that is not as noticeable. Having one random hockey puck under one leg might be hard to hide lol.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I went to Home Depot into the electrical department. I bought several of the galvanized circular metal plates that are used to enclose the wiring boxes in the basement ceiling. They're only about 50 cents each. If you soak off the price sticker the glue left behind tends to hold them together rather nicely.

Lee


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Hmm, that's not a bad idea actually....
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out a way that is not as noticeable. Having one random hockey puck under one leg might be hard to hide lol.


Put running shoes under each leg and it will look like feet 

Man I am on a roll


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Instead of building an actual replacement stand, why not build a "sub floor" to put the stand on. Or in other words, a platform big enough to support your stand, maybe 1" high on the low side and however high on the high side to be level. Paint it black to match the metal stand and it might not look too bad. Only downside is that it raises your tank another inch or more.

Harry


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Was your basement a skatepark at one time or something?! Have any experience with laying concrete? Might be worth your while to make a concrete riser that is leveled on top for your stand to sit on.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've thought about the subfloor idea too and it could work I supposed. It would still need to be shimmed though. 

If it was all concrete, I would have attempted to lay a concrete pad but it's all tiled lol. 

It's also not my own place so I can't do anything permanent.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you use a hockey puck or a block of hardwood, try drilling a hole about 1/4" deep, big enough for the adjustable foot to fit into. This way, once the tank is full and weight is on it, even if somebody kicks the puck (or block of wood), it won't become dislodged.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Why not cut the other legs until it is level. I think I seen an episode of the three stooges doing something similar with a stool. Video tape the process and if it doesn't work out at least it will be hilarious to watch.


----------



## diver (Aug 24, 2010)

How big of a shim do you need for your stand? 
Easiest and safest way in my opinion would be to attach another piece of metal to the bottom of your stand (painted or powder coated the same color) and have your adjustable foot attached to it for fine adjustment.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I may be able to move it to another spot. I just hope it's not as bad lol.

I'll figure it out tomorrow, too tired to try anything tonight.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

What size is the thread on the adjustable feet? How long are they? Why not go pick up a fully threaded bolt thats the same diameter but longer to use in the one corner that you have to extaend almost all the way.
Option two is, as long as the foot is threaded into the leveller you're ok. If you're concerned about it not staying put, pick up a nut for it and thread it on before you install the foot. Then one adjusted, tighten the nut against the leveller and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Newobsession said:


> What size is the thread on the adjustable feet? How long are they? Why not go pick up a fully threaded bolt thats the same diameter but longer to use in the one corner that you have to extaend almost all the way.
> Option two is, as long as the foot is threaded into the leveller you're ok. If you're concerned about it not staying put, pick up a nut for it and thread it on before you install the foot. Then one adjusted, tighten the nut against the leveller and it's not going anywhere.


I'm not sure of the size. I'll measure it when I get home at night. That's a pretty good idea about the nut. I was able to move the stand to a new location and it's alot better. But it makes it difficult to hide things now. I was counting on the furnace room with the last location. Now it's in the wide open. Thanks for your suggestion though.


----------

